# PC-Monitor | Fragen



## Golgomaph (1. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
mal wieder liegt mir eine Frage am Herzen, diesmal bezüglich der PC-Monitore. 
Wie die meisten die sich einen PC bauen benötige ich einen Bildschirm, der natürlich die Leistung meiner Grafikkarte darstellen kann.
Ich habe mich mal versucht ein wenig schlau zu machen, und wie auch schon viele andere stelle ich mir die Frage, ob 60Hz, 120Hz oder 144Hz.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe können 144Hz ja nur dargestellt werden, wenn die GPU tatsächlich 144FPS oder mehr ausgibt. Die einen Gamer schwören auf 120 oder 144Hz,
die anderen sagen sie sehen keinen oder nur einen geringen Unterschied wenn sie die Monitore (60Hz und 120/144Hz) nebeneinander stellen. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt folgende:
Sagen wir mal ich habe einen 144Hz-Monitor, und spiele irgendein Spiel, bei dem meine Grafikkarte 150 FPS plus schafft. Dann können ja logischerweise nur 144FPS (Hz) angezeigt werden.
Nun beende ich das Spiel und starte ein neues, grafik-aufwendigeres Spiel, bei welchem die GPU nur 50 FPS ausgibt. 50 FPS ist ja für das menschliche Auge immernoch so schnell wie ein Film.
Aber werde ich den Unterschied so stark warnehmen, dass es mir "ruckelig" vorkommt, weil ich an die 144 Bilder in der Sekunde gewöhnt bin? Würde das den Spielspaß einschränken?

Anders wäre es ja wenn ich dann einen 60Hz-Monitor benutzen würde, welcher beim Spiel, bei dem die GPU 150 FPS ausgibt, nur 60 FPS anzeigt, und beim Spiel, bei dem die GPU 50 FPS schafft, nur 50FPS. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Spielen wäre ja beim 144Hz-Monitor ganze 94 Bilder in der Sekunde, beim 60Hz-Monitor nur 10 Bilder, was man denke ich kaum bis garnicht warnehmen wird.
Versteht ihr was ich meine? Falls nicht versuche ich es anders zu erklären 

MfG,
Golgomaph


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2015)

Die 144Hz machen auch dann ein "smootheres" Bild, wenn du nur 50 FPS oder so hast. Und nur absolute Pro-Gamer würden behaupten, dass es WIRKLICH eine Rolle spielt und ein Vorteil ist, bei zB 150 FPS auch 144 statt "nur" 60 Bilder sehen zu können, weil sie dann angeblich halt die paar MS früher reagieren können. Aber ob das stimmt ist ne ganz andere Frage - angenehmer ist ein schneller Monitor aber in jedem Falle, das Bild wird irgendwie "stabile". Das musst Du aber selber entscheiden, ob es Dir den Aufpreis von idR ca 100€ wert ist im Vergleich zu einem normalen Monitor. Denn auf der anderen Seite würdest Du für das gleiche Geld auch einen Monitor mit 60Hz bekommen, der insgesamt das bessere Bild hat von der Qualität her.

Wegen der Frage, was passiert, wenn du erst ein schnelles und dann ein langsames Spiel spielst: das wird sicher keinen Einfluss haben, denn es ist NICHT so, dass 144 Mal ein neues Bild "aufflackert", sondern es wird einfach nur 144 Mal pro Sekunde die Pixel BEI BEDARF "geupdatet" - da wird also nix ruckelig sein WEGEN dieser Technik. Ein Spiel bei 50 FPS wird dir ähnlich viel langsamer vorkommen wie an einem 60Hz-Monitor, wenn du vorher eines mit 150 FPS gespielt hast. Denn auch auf 60Hz merkst Du durchaus einen Unterschied, ob das Spiel nun 80 oder 120 FPS hat, weil die Wahrscheinlich da höher ist, dass schon ein Bild berechnet wurde, wenn der Monitor sein nächstes Bild-Update vollziehen will.


----------



## Golgomaph (1. März 2015)

> Wegen der Frage, was passiert, wenn du erst ein schnelles und dann ein langsames Spiel spielst: das wird sicher keinen Einfluss haben, denn es ist NICHT so, dass 144 Mal ein neues Bild "aufflackert", sondern es wird einfach nur 144 Mal pro Sekunde die Pixel BEI BEDARF "geupdatet" - da wird also nix ruckelig sein WEGEN dieser Technik.



Genau darum geht es mir. Gibt die Grafikkarte 144 oder mehr FPS aus dann ist ja genau dieser "BEDARF" beim 144Hz-Monitor gegeben und das Bild verändert sich sobald der Monitor das Bild-Update vollzieht. Gibt die Karte aber nur z.B. 50 FPS aus zeigt der 144Hz-Monitor eben nicht bei jedem überprüfen ein neues Bild an, sondern erst wenn es von der Grafikkarte kommt. Benutzt man aber einen 60Hz-Monitor zeigt dieser ja selbst wenn die Grafikkarte 500 FPS ausgeben würde nur 60 Bilder pro Sekunde. Spielt man dann ein Spiel mit z.B. 50 FPS zeigt der 60Hz-Monitor nur die gegebenen 50 Bilder pro Sekunde an. Der Unterschied, welcher also auftritt, wenn man ein Spiel mit 500 FPS und eines mit 50FPS auf einem 60Hz-Monitor spielt ist also nicht so groß wie bei einem 144Hz-Monitor, da der 60Hz bei 500FPS nur 60 Bilder in der Sekunde zeigt (weil er nicht mehr kann) und beim 50 FPS Spiel eben die 50 Bilder, während der 144Hz bei 500FPS die 144 Bilder pro Sekunde zeigt (weil er nicht mehr kann) und bei 50 FPS nur die 50 gegebenen Bilder. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Spielen dürfte also beim 60Hz-Monitor nicht so auffallen (Unterschied: 10 Bilder/s) wie beim 144Hz-Monitor (Unterschied: 94 Bilder/s). 




> Denn auch auf 60Hz merkst Du durchaus einen Unterschied, ob das Spiel nun 80 oder 120 FPS hat, weil die Wahrscheinlich da höher ist, dass schon ein Bild berechnet wurde, wenn der Monitor sein nächstes Bild-Update vollziehen will.



Okay, dann muss ich mir was überlegen. Ein Problem ist auch dass ich (zunächst egal ob 60, 120 oder 144Hz) einen weißen Monitor benötige (hat andere Gründe). 
Ist dir oder jemandem so einer bekannt? TN-Panel wäre natürlich toll, ca. 24" sollte er haben. Habe bisher nur einen gefunden, sagt mir aber vom Design nicht so ganz zu.

Wie ist es eigentlich mit Fernsehern? Ist das generell nicht zu empfehlen oder muss man da lediglich auf die selben Kriterien wie bei einem PC/Gamer-Monitor achten?


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es mir. Gibt die Grafikkarte 144 oder mehr FPS aus dann ist ja genau dieser "BEDARF" beim 144Hz-Monitor gegeben und das Bild verändert sich sobald der Monitor das Bild-Update vollzieht. Gibt die Karte aber nur z.B. 50 FPS aus zeigt der 144Hz-Monitor eben nicht bei jedem überprüfen ein neues Bild an, sondern erst wenn es von der Grafikkarte kommt. Benutzt man aber einen 60Hz-Monitor zeigt dieser ja selbst wenn die Grafikkarte 500 FPS ausgeben würde nur 60 Bilder pro Sekunde. Spielt man dann ein Spiel mit z.B. 50 FPS zeigt der 60Hz-Monitor nur die gegebenen 50 Bilder pro Sekunde an. Der Unterschied, welcher also auftritt, wenn man ein Spiel mit 500 FPS und eines mit 50FPS auf einem 60Hz-Monitor spielt ist also nicht so groß wie bei einem 144Hz-Monitor, da der 60Hz bei 500FPS nur 60 Bilder in der Sekunde zeigt (weil er nicht mehr kann) und beim 50 FPS Spiel eben die 50 Bilder, während der 144Hz bei 500FPS die 144 Bilder pro Sekunde zeigt (weil er nicht mehr kann) und bei 50 FPS nur die 50 gegebenen Bilder. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Spielen dürfte also beim 60Hz-Monitor nicht so auffallen (Unterschied: 10 Bilder/s) wie beim 144Hz-Monitor (Unterschied: 94 Bilder/s).


 Du wirst bei sehr hohen FPS halt einen Vorteil der hohen Hz-Werte haben, aber du wirst nicht ein Spiel als "ruckelig" empfinden, nur weil es mit 60FPS läuft und der Monitor aber 144Hz schaffen könnte. Auch wenn du kurz vorher ein Spiel mit 200FPS gespielt hast. 

Weiß bei Monitoren ist sehr selten. Mit TN-Panel gibt es wohl nur zwei, und die haben 60Hz - den hier 24 Zoll BenQ GL2450HT weiß, 24" (9H.L7CLA.4WE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und den 27 Zoll  iiyama ProLite B2780HSU-W2 weiß, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Golgomaph (1. März 2015)

Alles klar, der 27 Zoll Monitor gefällt mir sehr gut. Weil du TN-Panel gesagt hast .. spricht was gegen IPS? Da gäbe es auch noch ein paar.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2015)

IPS hat das "bessere" Bild, dafür sind die nicht so schnell, aber idR auch schnell genug - schneller als gute "Gaming"-Monitore von vor 6 Jahren  

Aber der hier zB Philips 274E5QHAW weiß, 27"  wird ziemlich kritisiert vor wg- nem Brummen - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CP0YWGQ

Und der nächstgünstigere kostet direkt ca. 350€ NEC MultiSync EA244WMi weiß, 24" (60003409)


----------



## Golgomaph (1. März 2015)

Wie muss man das genau verstehen .. "dafür sind die nicht so schnell" ? Merkt man das beim spielen oder nur wenn man ein TN neben ein IPS stellt?

Ich hätte den iiyama noch in 24":
http://www.iiyama.com/gb_en/products/prolite-b2480hs-w1/

Nach wie vor bin ich zu keiner Entscheidung was die Hz-Anzahl betrifft gekommen, da muss ich mal schauen. Darf ich fragen was du für einen Monitor besitzt? Bringt mir zwar wenig da ich nicht weis was du mit deinem Rechner machst, rein aus Interesse.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2015)

Also, an sich sind die IPS für einen normalen Spielefan schnell genug - manche empfindliche Naturen merken vlt. nen kleinen Unterschied, minimale Unschärfen bei schnellen Bewegungen. 

Ich selber hab nen 5 Jahre alten LG, 23 Zoll, FullHD - und ich hab rein gar nix zu meckern - ich spiele zwar inzwischen nicht mehr soo viel Ego-Shooter, aber bis vor 1-2 Jahren hab ich schon recht viel Call of Duty oder BF3 gespielt, war vor allem bei CoD fast immer in den Top 3 meines Teams, obwohl da an sich immer Leute mit deutlich höherem Level dabei waren. Wenn also der Monitor ein Grund wäre, dass man "schlechter" spielt, müsste ich ja weit abgeschlagen sein    Aber wenn ich nen neuen Monitor hole, dann werde ich vermutlich schon merken, dass der "besser" ist. Aber das "Schlechtere" an einem nicht ganz so tollen Monitor ist nicht SO schlecht, dass du es ohne direkten Vergleich wirklich merkst.


----------



## Golgomaph (1. März 2015)

Also mein momentaner Monitor ist ein LG 20" LCD TN mit 2ms Reaktionszeit, grafikaufwendige Spiele kann ich aber nicht testen, da der Rechner (Monitor übrigends auch) ca. 6 Jahre alt ist und dessen Hardware entsprechend veraltet ist. Macht es Sinn sich die Unterschiede in der Praxis (Elektrohandel) anzusehen oder werden diese erst bei schnellen Bewegungen bzw. hohen Auflösungen sichtbar? Auch die verschiedenen Größen muss ich mal vergleichen und mir in der Realität ansehen, 27" ist ja schon verlockend groß, aber für einen Gaming-Monitor meiner Meinung nach fast ein wenig übertrieben. Wenn ich bedenke dass der aktuelle Monitor 20" misst, und er mir von der Größe her eigentlich nur ein wenig zu klein ist, denke ich dass ich mit 24" gut bedient bin. 
....... also ... naja 27 Zoll wären schon was  
Aber bei einem großen Bildschirm leidet wieder die Bildqualität oder? Puh, und ich dachte das mit PC bauen wäre nicht so schwer, und jetzt kann ich mich beim Monitor nicht entscheiden!


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2015)

Also, 24 Zoll bei einem normalen Abstand, wo der Monitor ich sag mal 20-30cm weit von der Tastatur wegsteht, sind auf jeden Fall groß genug - 27 Zoll kann je nach User dann ebenfalls super sein, aber manche "verwöhnte" wollen dann lieber WQHD-Auflösung, also mehr als FullHD - und wenn man eine Weile lang WQHD gewohnt war, merkt man halt ggf. den Unterschied, wenn du bei 27 Zoll "nur" FullHD hast.

So oder so: du kannst ja nen Monitor auch  erst mal testen und wieder zurücksenden, falls er auffällig "unpassend" für dich ist, und selbst bei Saturn/MediaMarkt kann man ja nen Monitor auch wieder zurückgeben (das machen die freiwillig wg. der Onlinekonkurrenz)


----------



## Golgomaph (2. März 2015)

Ja, macht auch von meiner Schreibtischgröße her eher Sinn. Das mit dem Zurücksenden klappt aber nicht bei jedem Onlinehandel oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

In D muss jeder Shop die Ware auch ohne Angabe von Gründen zurücknehmen innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Kauf. Es kann nur sein, je nach Shop, dass es mit den Versandkosten nicht übernommen wird und/oder das es kleine Abzüge gibt zB wegen beschädigter Packung oder so.  Bei hardwareversand.de steht zB eine Tabelle, laut der man gegebenfalls nur 85% des Preises zurückbekommt, wenn man das Produkt in Betrieb genommen hat - das ist aber nur eine Orientierungshilfe, idR - wenn du keine krassen Spuren hinterlässt - bekommst du alles zurück. Vor allem wenn es ein Produkt ist, das du nicht "einbauen" muss. 

Ich hab selber da vor über nem Jahr mal 2 Grafikkarten zurückgesendet, die ich auch eingebaut hatte und die aber zu laut waren, und innerhalb von 7 Tagen war das komplette Geld wieder auf meinem Konto. 


Aber Versprechen kann man da nix - die Sache mit dem Wertersatz ist umstritten. Vlt. bestellt bei Amazon, die erstatten an sich immer den vollen Betrag. Aber vermutlich wird Dir der Monitor eh zusagen


----------



## Golgomaph (2. März 2015)

> Aber vermutlich wird Dir der Monitor eh zusagen



Von welchem redest du jetzt? Von dem 24" den ich noch in Erwägung gezogen habe als du den 27"er von iiyama oben verlinkt hast?
Ansonsten danke für die Tipps


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2015)

ich denke, dass keiner von beiden schlecht ist - d.h. du wirst wohl NICHT beim Ausprobieren denken "hmm, lieber nen anderen..."    die Frage ist nur, ob 27 nicht zu groß ist.

Du kannst ja auch als kleine Eselsbrücke mal aus ner Zeitung oder so den Bildschirm nachnahmen und an die Wand kleben mit Tesafilm - dann siehst du, wie groß/klein das wirkt


----------



## Golgomaph (2. März 2015)

Guter Tipp!  Denke ich werde zum 24" Zoll Monitor greifen. Falls er wegen irgendetwas Probleme beim spielen macht kann man ihn ja alternativ als Sekundär-Monitor benutzen, da ich sowieso vorhabe zwei Bildschirme anzuschließen. Aber das wird er sicher nicht 
Zunächst reicht ja auch einer völlig.

Da es zu etwaigen Verzögerungen mit dem Bau des PC´s kommen wird (ca. 4 Monate) muss ich dann im schlimmsten Fall wieder von vorne beginnen, aber war ja jetzt schon mal eine gute Übung und viele Tipps die ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde


----------



## KC36 (3. März 2015)

Servus Golgomaph,

Ich hab aktuell meine Monitore ausgewechselt - hab neu 4x iiyama pro lite E2483HS und die machen alles tiptop für 150CHF pro Stück. Ich benutz 4 weil die Anwendung Metatrader bzw. die GUI sowie Bloomberg
vieeeel Platz braucht. Und gespielt hab ich auch schon - Farcry 4 mach ich aber nur auf einem. Sehe auch da nix was gegen den Monitor spricht.

hier   Der 24-Fps-Mythos: Warum 24 Frames in Spielen nicht flüssig ist - Bild- und Videobeweise - Update: Slow-Motion-Video
Beispiele wo ein Unterschied erkennbar ist. 24 vs. 60 full pics per second.  Ich glaube technisch ist momentan nur ein Fraunhofer Institut
momentan in der Lage den gleichen Vergleich für 60 und 120 darzustellen - vor allem macht eine grosse Anzahl voller Einzelbilder eigentlich
nur Sinn, wenn das bewegte Ergebnis in Zeitlupe angeschaut werden soll.
Ich denke es macht wenig Sinn auf irgendwelche Marketingideen zu setzen - qualitativ sinnvolle Technologieupdates brauchen lange. Zum Beispiel der
Unterschied zwischen Röhren-TVs und heutigen Flachmännern in HD :  das ist ein Unterschied ohne den quasi niemand mehr auskommen will. Hat gedauert...
mhhh ich schätz von der Vorstellung von HD-Inhalten bis zur breiten Verfügbarkeit 5-7 Jahre.
Also was auch immer als nächstes kommt denk ich das erstmal genauso lang wieder Ruhe ist bis qualitativ wieder was passiert, dass eine Mehrheit der Leute
die das Zeug auch kaufen muss der Meinung ist, dass es sich lohnt und die neue Technik sich durchsetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2015)

KC36 schrieb:


> hier   Der 24-Fps-Mythos: Warum 24 Frames in Spielen nicht flüssig ist - Bild- und Videobeweise - Update: Slow-Motion-Video
> Beispiele wo ein Unterschied erkennbar ist. 24 vs. 60 full pics per second. .


das Thema 24 vs 50-60 ist nochmal ein ganz anderes. Und ich wüsste auch nicht, wer ernsthaft behauptet, dass 24 FPS in einem Spiel flüssig seien - bei Spielen sagt an sich jeder, dass es schon eher mind 40 FPS sein sollten, je nach Fall reichen auch 30-35 FPS, damit es spielbar ist.

Die 24-25 FPS eines Filmes nimmt man aber in der Tat als flüssig wahr, weil sie gleichmäßig sind. Und von da kommt auch die Idee, dass 24 FPS immer flüssig seien - aber für Spiele ist das schon seit "Ewigkeiten" widerlegt, so was behauptet an sich nur noch jemand, der keine Spiele spielt oder wenn dann nur 2D-Browsergames     Bei nem Film kommt halt alle 1/24 Sekunden ein neues Bild, und das wirkt flüssig. Bei zB 30 FPS eines SPieles aber kann es sein, dass die ersten 0,5 Sekunden schon 25 Bilder kommen und in den restlichen 0,5 Sekunden nur 5, so dass du für eine halbe Sekunde nur alle 1/10 Sekunde ein neues Bild hast - und das ist dann nicht mehr flüssig.


----------



## Golgomaph (3. März 2015)

Ich glaube bei Filmen spielt da auch der mitaufgenommene Motion Blour eine Rolle, welcher bei Spielen ja extra berechnet werden müsste. Daher wirkt ein Film auch flüssiger.


----------

